# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  magia con hamster

## julioso

buenas, no sabia si colocar esto aqui o mejor en magia de escenario.
al igual que existe magia con conejos he pensado que se podria hacer magia con hamsters.
alguien conoce de su existencia?
ami se me habia ocurrido cajas de desaparicion, aparicion, las guillotinas de dedos o cosas asi, gracias un saludo

----------


## Ravenous

Se han hecho docenas de cosas con hamsters. Y pocas buenas para el pobre animalito. 
Ahora mismo, Lo más interesante qe se me ocurre es como carga final para rutina de cubiletes.
Y yo que tú, olvidaba Lo fe la guillotina, es una aberración, y dudo que al público le vaya a gustar.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## julioso

m refiero a hacer un (mini aparato) que s ele añade a la guillotina de dedo y cuando voy a bajarla enciendo un papel flas la bajo y el hamster desaparecio, como juego final o algo asi.
o hacer una mini caja para partirlo a la mitad, o cosillas asi como jego final o semiofinal que quedan espectaculares

----------


## Pulgas

En general nunca funciona bien (ni resulta espectacular) ningún juego en el que el público tenga la sospecha de si el animal sufre (aunque no sufra).

----------


## magikko

Pues yo discrepo con Pulgas y Ravenous:

YouTube - ‪Pete Firman Kills a Mouse!‬‏

:P

----------


## Ravenous

Es el de la batidora, no?
Pues, más que discrepar, nos estás dando la razón. A ver quien no lo pasa mal con ese video.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Esta loco el del video, eso antes de hacer sentir ilusión te pone nervioso, te da asco y sientes odio por lo que acaba de hacer el tipo, claro al final no es verdad pero aún así, para mi como espectador eso esta muuuy lejano a ser magia, me hizo sentir muchas cosas pero todas fueron cosas feas.

----------


## isaac87

Bueno.me gustaria ver una buena magia"bonita con hamster" es un tema curioso.jeje. interesante y gracioso.

----------


## magikko

Pues cada quien tiene su publico, desde Mozart a Penderecki y de Sarah Brightman a The Shaggs :p

Lo puse un poco en friega, por que si está muy grotesco pero estoy muy seguro que ese mago tiene sus fans y que si está ahí es por que a la gente le gusta. Tendrá su publico.

NO ESTOY SUGIRIENDO METER UN RATÓN EN UNA LICUADORA O EN UN MICROONDAS, aun que lo del microondas podría ser curioso: YouTube - ‪Crazy Magic Trick! Must watch! (Instant Hamster)‬‏

Ahí el hasmter no está en peligro por que "no se mete al hamster" Sino que se meten los ingredientes y se hornea un Hamster. Obvio un método más mágico y biene estudiado estaría bien. 

O esto: YouTube - ‪The Magic Mouse‬‏ y al final volviéndolo real.

¿Y si meto una carta dentro de una bolsa de alimento de hamster unos días y luego la forzo y saco a Hamsteus! El gran adivinador y las distribuyo en la mesa? Sería cuestión de probar. 

Solo, no se, bien presentado podría hacerse algo bonito, aprovechando la ternura que irradian todos los Hamsters (En especial los sirios [En mi caso]).

Nunca he hecho magia con animales y mucho menos leído acerca de ella, pero me imagino que en la magia actual, el mecanismo gira entorno al bienestar animal. Una ves leí una posima hecha con vinagre y licor que se le obligaba a beber a una gallina, quedaba como muerta, entonces se le desplumaba y se le acostaba en una charola con verduras y lechuga para luego barnizarla con una mezcla de miel y no recuerdo que, dando la apariencia de ser un pollo cocinado... El mago solo tenía que clavar un tenedor para que saliera corriendo por el teatro: El pollo regresó a la vida. Creo que en los tiempos actuales ya nadie concidera ese tipo de cosas.

Solo es cuestión de imaginar: Ð’Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ðµ / VBOX7

Tu lo ajustas a tu tipo de magia siempre procurando que el animalito no la pase mal. 

Eso significa mucho, muuucho tiempo de estudio y de asesoría para crear el efecto.

----------


## Prendes

Yo creo que bien hecho sí que se podría hacer un juego bonito, de la misma forma que hay magia con palomas, con loros, con pececitos, con gatos, y un largo etcétera.

Por ejemplo un juego con baraja de animales y que aparezca como animal elegido un hamster (tipo este juego de román garcía con la tortuga YouTube - ‪Román Garcia - NADA X AQUI - 3 trucos con baraja de animales‬‏ )

----------


## Dim

Bueno,aparte de lo que ya dijeron,sobre todo me gusta lo de magickko,que es lo primero que iba a poner.A mí se me ocurre una pequeña presentación para [Introducir nombre de hamster].
Aviso,es una suposición,pues nos e si habrá material del mismo tamaño que un hamster,ni si hay hamster de todos los tamaños.
Una buena manera es con algunas bolas u objetos del mismo tamaño que tu hamster y a poder ser con cierta similitud (creo que hay peluches de hamster pequeñitos),podrías montar una producción de "bolas peludas" y luego le das una al publico le haces lo típico (se teletransportan y tal...) y luego se lo vuelves a entregar y/para que lo tape (o lo tapas tú con un pañuelo,y aparece [Introducir nombre de hamster].Aunque lógicamente habría que por así decirlo, amaestrar al hamster para que se esté quieto,pero vamos.

----------

